# Pressure Washer Advice Please!



## Sysasso (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi all and I hope you can assist me with some recommendations please.

My faithful but basic and VERY old Clarke pressure washer has given up the ghost this morning and I'm keen to find a suitable replacement.

I've taken a look on the internet [smiley=book2.gif] but have been blown away with the choice of products and manufacturers. It seems every man and his dog 'manufacturers' pressure washers of all sizes, pressures and flow rates and I'm not sure what would be suitable for my needs and solid investment reliability wise.

I've seen some very high pressure models but am thinking that they may be too much for cleaning a TT?

Anyway, I'm sure you've got some ideas on what would be a good purchase and your help and advice would be very welcome.

Thanks in advance.
S


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Get one with a variable lance so you can alter the pressure, but agree some are way too powerful.

Like you spoilt for choice :? So I went for one where all the bits are attached to the washer making it easier to store etc and a Kartcher because it was on offer at B&Q when my (OAP) friend went in to get the additional discount.

Oh and it came with the free patio cleaner, which was the main reason for choosing it, car cleaning was secondary.

People seem to be raving on about "snow foam" at the mo so some sort of capability to do this may be worth thinking about.

Have you been onto one of the detailing sites and asked, they are the experts.

Stu.


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

If you want to buy a pressure washer safe in the knowledge that you will never have to replace it a Kranzle HD7/120 is what you want, not the cheapest but there simply the best.

Robbie


----------



## Sysasso (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Robbie and Stu,

Thank you both for taking the time to reply.

The Kranzle looks the bad boy and the build quality suggests it would outlast me (!) but, as with all these things, it's reflected in the price. Perhaps I can drop some subtle hints at home and see what appears under the Christmas Tree this year, it would make a change from socks!


----------

